# a craigslist steal,finally



## island schwinn (Jun 15, 2012)

i've been on the hunt for a jaguar for quite a while and cali prices are ridiculous.until earlier this week.i saw this on local cl for 150 bucks.a no brainer.a friend snagged for me and i traded my 74 fastback straight across for it.been sitting for over 25 years,so tires and alot of cleanup needed.the rear stop/taillight has never had batteries and still had the instructions inside.i tested a few ares of the chrome and it should clean up with minimal pitting.the paint has surface rust,but will clean up pretty nice.it's an aug. 57 frame date.
will post pics after cleanup.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

Great find! I've seen some very nice looking Jaguar bikes. I would mind having one myself. I've got to get me a decent B6 or Phantom first.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great find...one day i'll have a vintage schwinn....one day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saweeeeeet!*

Congrats on a great find!  I would shure appreciate it if you would share a scan of those tail light instructions.  I have never seen the actual instructions on the adjustment of the tail light switch.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jun 19, 2012)

*Instructions*

That's a really nice bike!  I can't read the stoplight instructions in your picture.  Could you please post a clear picture or scan?  I have a tail/stop light that works on my 56 Phantom, but needs adjustment.  
I can't wait to see pictures of the Jag cleaned up!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 19, 2012)

i'll have to figure out a way to get a clear pic.i don't have a scanner and only a cellphone camera.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 20, 2012)

*Nice buy!*

Hard to best that deal!    and I got a question,   if the rear hub is a sturmy.  How does the cable attach inside the hub?  I found two loose 3 speed wheels and I've never quite figured that out.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 22, 2012)

a small chain with a short rod screws into the hollow axle and the other end threads to the cable.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 22, 2012)

Sheldon (RIP) has your answer on here...somewhere

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/


----------

